# Official Game thread: Bulls @ Hawks 01/21/04 @ 6:30CST Fox sports net @ ESPN 1000



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ok, apparently we lost the other game thread so I'm going to start this one up. Post away.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm feeling better today, and am almost out of the Rib hunt, so I'm going to reverse my prediction on the (apparently lost) other thread....

Tha Bull -- 25
Tha Hawk -- 21


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Hawks - 98
Bulls - 93

There are not many sure things in life, but tonight there are at least a few:

- There will be anywhere between 2 fans and 2,000 fans at Phillips Arena (I'd lean towards 2)
- I will want Kendall Gill taken out of the game within 3 minutes of tipoff, possibly for no other reason than "He's such a dork."
- Either Jacque Vaughn or Chris Crawford will score at least 15 pts
- Tom Dore will call Kirk Hinrich "Kid" at least five times and will say it with "oomph" at least twice
- I will watch every minute of it and, yet, will continue to wonder why I have no friends

On that note...

GO BULLS! :rbanana: :|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we lose. Why? We seem to be reeling. 4 in a row. We are 1/2 game ahead of Atlanta in standings. Atlanta is 7-11 at home. 

Hawks 93-bulls 85


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Hawks - 98
> Bulls - 93
> 
> ...


I'll be your friend! As long as you don't force me to watch Aqua Teen Hinger Force! :grinning:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Just to get my prediction in...

Does it really, truly matter who wins this game????? Can there be a more meaningless game?

I think the Bulls show up for this one. Same basic plot as always. Get a good lead early. Blow the lead in the third and fourth but this time they'll actually hold on to win.

Bulls 86
Hawks 81

JYD has a nice game. 15pts 13 boards.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hawks- 117
Bulls- 116


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hawks 90
Bulls 83


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm so far outta the ribs race so..... 

BULLS 99
Hawks 90


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Hawks 99
Bulls 90


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I will put my prediction in here as well

Hawks 83
Bulls 79

High scorer will be Dupree with 15
Terry will lead all scorers with 19

AL and PC, im coming after you guys! Crunch Time

:devil: :devil: :devil: 

:grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hotlanta 94
Glenview 91


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 98
Hawks 89

JC 24


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> AL and PC, im coming after you guys! Crunch Time


I think there's about 7 guys tied for first now because Monday's results were lost. So, don't be selective...go after everyone else, too! 

By the way, am I wrong in thinking this month's ribs contest could end up being one of the most exciting and memorable in history? It's shaping up to be a legitimate humdinger!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hawks 98
Bulls 84


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 88
hawks 86


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bools 87
Hawks 81


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 90.
Hawks 80.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

In a game played in front of friends and family because the majority of Atlanta is at the 6th grade girls basketball tournament in their quest for entertaining basketball,

Hawks 97
Bulls 89


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been debating and dreading this all day. My heart says that the Bulls will rally and win this game. But my brain says that SAR is gonna have a field day with us and he is on a roll lately. Who defends him? AD? Gill? E-Rob? (does he even play?).

Anyway, after much deliberation I am going with my heart on this one even though it may cost me the ribs.

Bulls 80
Hawks 78


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 101 
Hawks 94 

...it always seems that when the Bulls hit rock bottom, they go up a little and give us some hope (tonight)...and than fall back down (next game).


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 92
Hawks 83


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hawks have been playing well but this is too much losing for the Bulls.

Bulls 100
Hawks 91


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bulls 76
Hawks 80

It will be a low scorer, could go either way.... ATL almost beat Indy the other night so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 66 Atlanta 63


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

This is an epic battle between two bottom dwellers of the NBA. 

Bulls 90
Hawks 83


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bools 787
Hawks 80


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls beat hawks ....why because i said so and ...its the hawks 

93-98 bulls 

JC high scorer 29 he's due for a big one


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game is on CLTV, Fox Sports Net plus cuz blackhawks are on the regular Fox Sports Net


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

wll PC and I agree. If we win, Atlanta wins, then we are #1. If we lose, Bulls win, AL is headed towards the ribs. Its going to be tight. And fun!

Seriously, there is like 12 people in the stands, there is no homecourt advantage in Atlanta.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

and if I may, thank you Spongyfungy for the avatar. I still dont know who that chick is but she sure is nice too look at


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's like what if you threw a basketball game and nobody came.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> it's like what if you threw a basketball game and nobody came.


If they handed tickets for free in that town would anyone come?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Former NBDL player Ron Dupree is impersonating MJ... 8 points so far

The Hawks are impersonating an NBDL team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree hot start w/ 7pts, 1 reb 1 ast and 1 steal.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Yawns* I'm falling.. asleeeeee........p


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Former NBDL player Ron Dupree is impersonating MJ... 8 points so far
> 
> The Hawks are impersonating an NBDL team.


impersonating?  

In fact, I think Longbeach of the ABA might be able to give either one of these teams a run for their money


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

The defensive assignments for RD & JC sould be reversed.

RD should be guarding the shooty Jackson and JC the non-shooty Diaw.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Stephen Jackson is, however, tearing up Dupree at the other end.

Eddy scoffs at an unobstructed dunk and duffs a layup


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Diaw is arguably the strangest player in the NBA. The guy can score, but he absolutely refuses to shoot. He has had plenty of these types of statline

5 bds, 5assts, 2 stls, 1 blk 0 pts 0-0 shooting


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> The defensive assignments for RD & JC sould be reversed.
> 
> RD should be guarding the shooty Jackson and JC the non-shooty Diaw.


you're right, it was mostly Jamal on Jackson


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> impersonating?
> ...



yeah, but do they have cowbells?

tom dore: what would possess a person to paint their face like that?

red: they're fans

riveting stuff


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> impersonating?
> ...



yeah, but do they have cowbells?

tom dore: what would possess a person to paint their face like that?

red: they're fans

riveting stuff

EDIT: sorry for the double post, my computer had a wee meltdown.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> The defensive assignments for RD & JC sould be reversed.
> 
> RD should be guarding the shooty Jackson and JC the non-shooty Diaw.


you're right, it was mostly Jamal on Jackson


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Is it me or does Blount seem to consistently outproduce Curry? I mean, Curry can turn invisible on the court. But when Blount replaces him at least we know we're now playing 5 on 5 basketball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our bench has half of our points.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

dang! hinrich can't make shots, can't make fts and he kept turning the ball over. :upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy I'm glad we didn't sign that bum Dion Glover

OK, he's not great, but he'd be nicer than Gill off our bench


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill is hot. He has 8 pts.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We are one crappy team.

The only reason we're in it is the over the hill guys. Our kids are scary close to looking like complete busts sometimes


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

What's Curry's excuse tonight? Too tired after 8 minutes?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sure, let's put him out there and see how many TOs he can rack up


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sure, let's put him out there and see how many TOs he can rack up

Is that ERob at the 4?

A sign of things to come if we make a trade?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I've got a baaaaadddd feeling about this game. Not a good first half and it looks like we're gonna come out flat to start the third again.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I've got a baaaaadddd feeling about this game. Not a good first half and it looks like we're gonna come out flat to start the third again.



We are flat awful


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd be surprised if we see Crawford or Curry and possibly Hinrich the rest of the game.

Pitiful display. No heart. No hustle. No desire - yet again. I'm gonna watch West Wing now. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's like they're starting to believe their own press...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Just AWFUL,

Their guard, terry and jackson, are just killing us and our guards. Their starting guards have 34 pts and we have 13. You can not win in the NBA without good guard play and that is something we don't got.

david


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

...shows you how bad Atlanta is. They can't shake off the Bulls scrubs.

Wait a minute! What does that say about our studs, all of whom got benched?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rick brunson fanclub in da house!:rbanana:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> rick brunson fanclub in da house!:rbanana:


Hey 

I'm the official office bearer

Mind your place


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

...even this game thread came out flat tonite! Only 4 pages in 3 quarters. Have we all caught Curry indiferitis???


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> ...even this game thread came out flat tonite! Only 4 pages in 3 quarters. Have we all caught Curry indiferitis???


I think its a case of most people ( including me ) are finally losing interest 

Really... this team doesn't deserve our time 

I mean why invest all this time and effort for a bunch of pugs and a sloppy organisation that does not deserve such support ?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

why feed Fizer? He'll just miss another 2 footer. I have never seen a player go into a shooting slump from 2 feet out before!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Why care about this team anymore? I swore to myself if they lose to the Hawks tonight, my let's develop this squad theory can go to hell. Keep Hinrich/Chandler and everybody is fair game. I'd rather rebuild around 2 guys who wanna play ball instead of Curry/Crawford/E-Rob group. I'm just at a loss for words. We've come this far in 5 years. We're gonna finish with the worst record again. And our salvation isn't gonna be another high schooler or even Emeka Okafor. And Detroit, Indy, Cleveland, Milwaukee are only getting better. Forget it check for me on the Phily board from now on.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Williams and Hinrich in to give the scrubs a breather. Wonder who might NOT see action the rest of the nite?? Hmmmm?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

How many days 'til spring training...the NFL draft...the NHL draft even...anything is better than watching this slop!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddie Robinson is a man !


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow.... what a game. I wish I would've spent 50 bucks going to a game like this so some Chicago boys wouldn't diss our attendance.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I still like Stephen Jackson.

If we could get him in addition to SAR for Crawford and filler I'd be somewhat satisfied that we didn't get screwed completely.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am just wondering who is better Eddy Curry or D. Simpson ?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow. I'm impressed with Erob's D. When he wants to, he can really bring it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...


they showed these two guys up in the empty stands...tom and red we're lovin' it!

sign me up for the club


E-ROB, that's our Hyundai drive of the game!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

However, I'm not sure I wanna trade ERob anymore 

Truth be told, he was having a pretty effective stretch of games before the inexplicable two DNP-CDs that Skiles threw out there on him.

I mean, yeah, I know Skiles wants guys who practice extra and he's right to want that, but ERob has been effective or at least no worse than anyone else when given minutes and shots.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Question: Does Skiles have a big enough sack to start the scrubs on Friday against Dallas?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddie Robinson is a superstar ! He got everything and beyond !


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Wow. I'm impressed with Erob's D. When he wants to, he can really bring it.


Yeah, he's a real standout in those _"It Can't Get Any Worse"_ kinda games.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Question: Does Skiles have a big enough sack to start the scrubs on Friday against Dallas?


I'd be plenty happy if he started ERob

(whoops, never mind, Erob just hurt himself... I know that couldn't last!  )


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Pip's playin' like a kid! He's havin' fun!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> However, I'm not sure I wanna trade ERob anymore



Only for the Kobe and the feeler!:yes:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

No Curry...no Crawford...no Davis. Wonder what's up. 

Post game, Curry will shrug his shoulders, Crawford will tell the press to ask the coach and Davis will ask for another couple Tylenol.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to build a team around Eddy Robinson !
It will be a best team in WNBA !


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I was wondering if there might be a trade myself. It's a little odd those guys didn't come back at all. Crawford wasn't playing that bad and without Curry in there you'd think we'd see more of AD.

Hell, they're going with JYD now.... kind of odd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> No Curry...no Crawford...no Davis. Wonder what's up.


Maybe a trade is afoot? Paxson called Skiles in the 3rd and told him to take them out of the game?

Really what's the point of keeping Crawford and Curry around if they are just going to sit on the bench? We could trade them both for someone that Skiles likes and move on.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Hinrich turns it over. His problem is that he's taking this game seriously. He really ought to loosen up and play for fun like the rest of the scrubbies are!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Agree Shock 

We have Chandler and Hinrich and that's it 

I probably lean toward dealing JYD instead of AD as I think JYD has good trade value with Curry and Crawford in a package + AD can help more where we need it ( particularly if we deal Curry which we should ) 

I would keep AD, Blount and Dupree as support ( and Pippen because we have to ) 

Gone : Curry, Crawford, Fizer, Robinson , ( don't renew ) Jerome Williams 

What can these bunch of useless fu cks get us I wonder ? Not much but I don't really care ... I just want them gone and don't care if we don't get anything back 

I would settle for Okafur and Barry ( in trade for JYD ) and then use the MLE to bolster the swing spot 

*

Davis
Chandler
Marion ( Curry, Crawford and Fizer - the latter two being cut at seasons end to free Kobe space ) 

Barry
Hinrich

bench

Blount
Okafur
Rodney White
Dupree 
J.Williams/Pippen

*

I would flat out just waive Robinson for the last year of his contract and get his stain of an attitude off the roster


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Stephen Jackson has been looking pretty good of late.
But I bet he wishes he would have stayed in San Antonio and gotten paid.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Why so little A-Davis, Crawford and Curry???


Trade?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Stephen Jackson has been looking pretty good of late.
> But I bet he wishes he would have stayed in San Antonio and gotten paid.


Yup, he really ought to kick his agent in the *** on a daily basis.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

B
U
L
L
S

S
U
C
K

L
O
S
E
R
S
!
!
!

:upset:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Is it official yet? Are we officially the worst team in the Central Division?

Guess what? Orlando's leading Milwaukee late in the 3rd. When the night's over we may be a mere 1/2 game away from having the worst record in the entire freakin' league!!!

Stay the course? I doubt it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dupree's raw as hell but I really like some of the things he does... he went right at Jackson which was nice, and he made some decent passes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Since we're going to choke this game away anyways, let's speculate here.

Who could we be dealing with if it was Curry, Davis, and Crawford?

Who needs Davis AND Curry? And if Pax was doing that then surely he would be bringing a big back in the deal.

Rashard Lewis, Brent Barry and Jerome James?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

My God! how many of those Atlanta fans thought they'd be leaving early because the Hawks had an insurmountable lead???


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Since we're going to choke this game away anyways, let's speculate here.
> 
> Who could we be dealing with if it was Curry, Davis, and Crawford?
> ...


Vin Baker


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Dupree's raw as hell but I really like some of the things he does... he went right at Jackson which was nice, and he made some decent passes.


Mike...he's 6'7"...AND HE CAN'T SHOOT!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Are there any trading Rumours regarding AD, Curry and Crawford? Weird...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

BOOO YAH!! WE..... are still awful. :dead:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Are there any trading Rumours regarding AD, Curry and Crawford? Weird...


Vin Baker


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Vin Baker


i really like that idea


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Vin Baker


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Vin Baker


For all three?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Vin and Tonic


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> For all three?


Yup


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

F Jerzy: One is enough. Dont post "Vin Baker" 10 times.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Win with Vin 


So he drinks - that ain't a sin 

He no has been 

Viiiiiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

My brief absence lasted for five minutes. If you're not born in Chicago or raised a Bulls fan, or not masochistic then there is no reason to be a fan in this franchise. It's one thing to realize you're terrible (see: 2003 Bears), but its another to have expectations coming into the season...reasonable expectations...and then watch your three "star" players not put the work in needed. I wanted to believe in Crawford + Curry. Chandler I still have faith in, cause I think his injury isn't chronic and he'll be back to his 14/10 self in a month. Hinrich I love, and the shooting consistency will come with time. Dupree/E-Rob intrigue me but I'd have to go with Dupree cause he's cheaper and cares more. I'd even keep Antonio because he wants to be there. That leaves a gaping hole at the starting 2. A bench with Gill, JYD, Blount, and a combo guard isn't terrible. In fact its pretty good. Honestly I'd throw whatever it took to get T-Mac right about now. Unless the Bulls land T-Mac or Paul Pierce...I'm about done. (but not really)


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> F Jerzy: One is enough. Dont post "Vin Baker" 10 times.


Baker Vin 

Vin Baker

What's in a name
It's all the same 
We'd still suck We'd still be lame 
Who's to blame
In this sick game 
Its a crying shame
We've been framed
Feel like I've been maimed
No more to explain


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> My brief absence lasted for five minutes. If you're not born in Chicago or raised a Bulls fan, or not masochistic then there is no reason to be a fan in this franchise. It's one thing to realize you're terrible (see: 2003 Bears), but its another to have expectations coming into the season...reasonable expectations...and then watch your three "star" players not put the work in needed. I wanted to believe in Crawford + Curry. Chandler I still have faith in, cause I think his injury isn't chronic and he'll be back to his 14/10 self in a month. Hinrich I love, and the shooting consistency will come with time. Dupree/E-Rob intrigue me but I'd have to go with Dupree cause he's cheaper and cares more. I'd even keep Antonio because he wants to be there. That leaves a gaping hole at the starting 2. A bench with Gill, JYD, Blount, and a combo guard isn't terrible. In fact its pretty good. Honestly I'd throw whatever it took to get T-Mac right about now. Unless the Bulls land T-Mac or Paul Pierce...I'm about done. (but not really)


Oh do I have a thread for you!!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh do I have a thread for you!!


The official season is a wa...........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Mike...he's 6'7"...AND HE CAN'T SHOOT!


He was 3-5. Expecting him to be a finished product as an undrafted rookie is unrealistic.

I know it's frustrating, but the Bulls need to look at him as what he is. He should by rights be at best the 12th man or on the IL. The fact that they've ****ed things up so bad that he's starting for them is their fault, not his.

Of course, that's a recursive process... one mistake will compound another if they don't nip it in the bud.

They need to develop a plan and stick to it. What I see going on is panic, despite Pax's comments to the contrary. Panic, dissension, despair, chaos. But I don't see plans, realistic assessments, on consistent activity occuring. I see emotion ruling the roost at most every level... players, coaching, and management alike.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> My brief absence lasted for five minutes. If you're not born in Chicago or raised a Bulls fan, or not masochistic then there is no reason to be a fan in this franchise. It's one thing to realize you're terrible (see: 2003 Bears), but its another to have expectations coming into the season...reasonable expectations...and then watch your three "star" players not put the work in needed. I wanted to believe in Crawford + Curry. Chandler I still have faith in, cause I think his injury isn't chronic and he'll be back to his 14/10 self in a month. Hinrich I love, and the shooting consistency will come with time. Dupree/E-Rob intrigue me but I'd have to go with Dupree cause he's cheaper and cares more. I'd even keep Antonio because he wants to be there. That leaves a gaping hole at the starting 2. A bench with Gill, JYD, Blount, and a combo guard isn't terrible. In fact its pretty good. Honestly I'd throw whatever it took to get T-Mac right about now. Unless the Bulls land T-Mac or Paul Pierce...I'm about done. (but not really)


What's to have faith in Chandler or Curry? It's not like they lost this game... they hardly played.

To lose the game, you have to play the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They did everything to lose this game.....and the Bulls still lost :upset: 

We must've set some kind of record for most missed point blank shots. 

And if a trade isn't in the works, then Skiles is one BIG idiot for not bringing JC back in the game. 

Anyway, another loss......another 4th qtr choke job(well, in a way). This team is a disgrace to its fans and the city of chicago.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't believe the box score.

To skiles:

 


Paxson:

 


The team:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> The official season is a wa...........zzzzzzzzzzz


No, the only thread that matters:

Bullaholics: Roll call!

:frenchy:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

oo====0


YEAH BABY!!!!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry, Crawford and Davis aren't being traded. They sat because they flat out sucked. I turned the game off about 3 mins into the third quarter. I knew Curry and Crawford wouldn't be back. The play that killed Curry was when he literally moved out of the way on a Hawk shot and let two atlanta players get the easy position and put back. HE MOVED OUT OF THE WAY!

Crawford. I don't know what to say. If he doesn't stop with all this damn AND1/Rucker dribbling crap, I'm gonna puke. He was so bad tonight that he made one of his cutsie dribble moves and forgot one important thing - the ball. Dore says to Kerr after the Hawks convert the easy layup - "Red, can you even give them a steal on a play like that? Jamal simply left the ball for them." 

I'd move Curry soon while his value is still high. He still only goes to his right. He's soft - even on offense. REbounding? That's all about desire and he's got none. Future picks. A good player. Whatever it takes to move him. He's done.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Crawford. I don't know what to say. If he doesn't stop with all this damn AND1/Rucker dribbling crap, I'm gonna puke. He was so bad tonight that he made one of his cutsie dribble moves and forgot one important thing - the ball. Dore says to Kerr after the Hawks convert the easy layup - "Red, can you even give them a steal on a play like that? Jamal simply left the ball for them."


Thanks for the new sig.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'd move Curry soon while his value is still high. He still only goes to his right. He's soft - even on offense. REbounding? That's all about desire and he's got none. Future picks. A good player. Whatever it takes to move him. He's done.


You could very well be right... I hope Pax is getting a good idea of his value though, and doesn't just dump him to the first guy that offers.

More performances like this, however, and I don't think we'll get a sack of flaming dog ****.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Might be worth it to do that trade Mike. It would do a better job of keeping guards out of the middle...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rasheed Wallace

17 million bucks off our cap


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> it's like they're starting to believe their own press...


it is. it is a self-fulfilling prophecy. it's weird. 


:thand: i have no further comment at this time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls fans, we have officially hit rock bottom. The other teams were all about development. There is no excuse for what we are seeing now from the players. There may be excuses but I am talking about the players, not management. Lose to Atlanta and this allows them to pass us. The Magic are a game and a half behind us for the worse record in the NBA. We have now loss five in a row with the west coast swing coming up, it is going to get worse.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

no kiddin...we'll be 12-42 pretty soon....


GET RASHEED!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

When is the all-star break?

:sigh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok i know i said "no comment" but i just have to point this out.

it is so bad that even bulls.com spelled hinrich's name wrong. but not his last name.
his first name.

"Bulls Can't Finish Off Hawks
# After trailing much of the way Wednesday, a pair of *Eric Hinrich* free throws gave Chicago a one-point lead over Atlanta with 3:35 left. The lead was short-lived, however, as the Hawks handed the Bulls a 97-87 defeat in Atlanta. Kendall Gill and Eddie Robinson topped Chicago with 17 points apiece; Corie Blount and Jamal Crawford chipped in 10 each. "

has it come to this? really?

bulls.com


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

*"Eric" Hinrich*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and it's STILL eric! someone at bulls.com
is


----------

